# Giving Birth in Cyprus for a non eu Citizen.



## Jean Baptiste (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi to all. My wife is 6 months pregnant and a Non eu citizen. We are currently living in the UK but are planning on moving to Cyprus (that is when we can source a rental property). Can anybody advise on whether as a non eu citizen she would have to pay privately. And if so are there any good hospitals in terms of maternity in Cyprus. Many thanks..


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I would recommend the Well Woman Obstetrics & Gynaecology Centre at the Evangelismos Hospital in Paphos for maternity care. It is a private clinic.

http://evangelismos.com.cy/


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Jean Baptiste said:


> Hi to all. My wife is 6 months pregnant and a Non eu citizen. We are currently living in the UK but are planning on moving to Cyprus (that is when we can source a rental property). Can anybody advise on whether as a non eu citizen she would have to pay privately. And if so are there any good hospitals in terms of maternity in Cyprus. Many thanks..


As I understand it you will not be entitled to a health card, and therefore state healthcare until you have satisfied the requirements for residency. So Private care will be necessary. 

May I also suggest that as your arrival will be very near your wife's due date, you delay your travel till after the birth. Maternity care here is different from UK, midwives do not do deliveries, all births take place in a hospital and there are no district midwives or health visitors as in UK to give support after you return home. Saying that the hospital care will be excellent, but if you do not have family here to help you you may miss the support of the UK NHS. One other small detail, it sounds as if your baby is due in the hottest part of the year, and this could mean a very uncomfortable time for your wife if she is not used to this weather.

What ever you decide good luck with the move and baby

Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Mycroft. I would recommend waiting until after the birth before moving here. Being heavily pregnant during the summer months is not fun, I say that from experience when I lived in Limassol many years ago and was pregnant with my son.
Also if your wife wants to give birth naturally you should bear in mind that the vast majority of births here are by c. section whether they are needed or not. As the doctors do the deliveries and they would rather not be on call through the night they persuade mothers to have c sections so they can be done during the day.


----------



## Jean Baptiste (Mar 28, 2015)

Well those words are really not what I wanted to here to be frank. But they ring true!. After thinking heavily upon the above I do agree with you Veronica and Mycroft for some fine counsel. Your help really was worth its weight in gold!. I think that what I may do is try and secure a home in July then and just rent it but attend the UK to support my wife through the process in the UK and then fly out as a family in Sept. By then the baby should I am led to believe be a UK citizen and have his passport))). Although I am having quite some difficulty at the moment with agents.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jean Baptiste said:


> Well those words are really not what I wanted to here to be frank. But they ring true!. After thinking heavily upon the above I do agree with you Veronica and Mycroft for some fine counsel. Your help really was worth its weight in gold!. I think that what I may do is try and secure a home in July then and just rent it but attend the UK to support my wife through the process in the UK and then fly out as a family in Sept. By then the baby should I am led to believe be a UK citizen and have his passport))). Although I am having quite some difficulty at the moment with agents.


How long have you worked and paid in to NHS in UK? If you paid 3 years or more you will have right to public healthcare here and so will your wife as dependent. 

But I agree that perhaps you should come after the birth, mostly for the reasons Veronica talk about. 

What problems do you have with agents?

Anders


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

*childbirth and care*

There are two ladies who offer support for while women are pregnant, during birth and afterwards. One is a midwife the other a childbirth educator here in Cyprus. They have a facebook page 'birthwisecypus'.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Jean Baptiste said:


> ...I think that what I may do is try and secure a home in July then and just rent it but attend the UK to support my wife through the process in the UK and then fly out as a family in Sept...Although I am having quite some difficulty at the moment with agents.


Many potential long term lets will be short term Summer holiday lets, so you may be better waiting until September to secure a place. There will be more available, and your bargaining position will have enhanced as the owner may be facing an empty property for most of the Autumn/Winter/Spring time without rental income.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would strongly agree to stay in the UK until after the birth. My wife had our second son at the Evangelismos and it was not a good experience. 

Baby 1 and Baby 3 were born in the US and she was treated like a queen in comparison. 

Our doctor ion Paphos was fantastic....until the delivery. To summarize - we arrived there at midnight in August - no AC in the delivery room, nurses who struggled with the simple IV, a Russian nurse shoving down and pushing on her stomach, the doctor seemed annoyed to be woken up at midnight and even shouted at my wife to PUSH - I CAN'T DO MY JOB IF YOU DON"T DO YOURS! My wife is a trooper and our son was born within one hour after our arrival, (no epidural) and the doctor was out of there! He was there no more than 1 hour, if that. We did not see him for the 3 days after that they kept her in but another doctor came to check her 2 days later waving to her from the door asking if she was ok. She felt like telling him she is not contagious, she had a baby. He did not even come near her. 

Baby visits after to the pediatrician are equally difficult. Even though our doctor was nice he prescribed meds to our 5 month old not to be given to under 2's and generally not given anyway. He was rushed to the ER with a super fast heart rate, blue and limp like a rag doll! (Good experience at the hospital, but that is another story)

Please wait until a few months after the birth! You might have a better experience but I wouldn't risk it since it is a a emotional time and adapting to a new culture while pregnant and while being a brand new Mum is not ideal.


----------

